# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  این یعنی چی؟

## hamed_habibi

دوستان راهنمکایی کنید...یعنی تا 96 معافم ...لطفااااا...میتونم کنکور96 هم بدم؟فایل پیوست 48809

----------


## politician

درس افتاده داری؟

----------


## hamed_habibi

بله ادبیات رو نگه داشتم...متولد نیمه اول 76 هستم...94 کنکور دادم ..95هم میدم ..اگه ادبیات رو   شهریور95پاس کنم تا پایان مرداد96 معافم..میگن

----------

